# Monday and Tuesday before school/work - Moreton Bay



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Got in an early today, as was too windy in Moreton Bay over the weekend. Took 8yr old son Josh, riding in the back of the Prowler13, like a fish mad R2D2. On my second cast, and his first, at about 4.45am we managed a double hookup, landing one of them - undersized snapper (by 1/2 cm at 34.5cm - my usual size!). I got another about the same size. I let the lad pull in another I'd hooked - turned out to be a 32cm sweetlip, and while I was unhooking it for release, Josh hooked up, on a 3" gulp shrimp in Nuclear Chicken, and wound up pulling the yak backward for a few minutes, before he started winning back some line. He was complaining about getting tired arms, until he sighted the fish, and landed a new family record 53cm snapper.
We kept this one, and there was no filleting it at the boat ramp - it came straight home to present whole to Mum, still in bed. 
Lad went to school looking pretty happy, and letting me know all about it!


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

top stuff Adrian the little feller looks happy


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top effort Josh, and Dad


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYm33Z4AAB1fgAAScCWQEiyOkAo3778gIACEIqeynqZJ5R6gPKPU9PVPUG9RNBqm1PSaDRoAAAA0ZsCTm3AM2N70eImuZeU1JbwWXicGuQrWx7NsNJ1KJDZBI6YOyvUMgE5aFVphAMyqCoGD+sE102xNkZE+4YhAo0uuxak1M/T5IUsPvI9vgFGXs/2okC12sDAg2AiSRGbQdI/F3JFOFCQibfdngA==


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, just look at that smile......catch of the day!

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Guys,

I think the kids (and teacher) at school will hear all about it.
Great to see kids interested in outdoor stuff away from the playstation.
Yep, he's been a fishing nut since his 6th birthday - got a rod, and we took him and his brother (2 yrs older) to Bli Bli to the Barra Park, where they each scored a nice barra (1.5 and 2.5kgs) on $20 combos.

Both kids also scored fish on SP's (bream) before I did, and both scored legal snapper before I did?? Kids must present a more naturally eratic lure? Shouldn't take 'em fishing, now that I think about it!

Hey Red, what's LMAO?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Never mind Red - just googled it. :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

awesome snapper there AK, im dreaming about catching 1 at 50cm+...your young lad would be stoked.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Yeah he was stoked alright - main problem is that I have 2 boys.... you guessed it - no sleep in allowed for me this morning - out with Mitchell, and feeling the pressure to put him onto a fish - I got 2 undersized snaps on 4" Power Minnows, and he got a 35cm, and 47cm (his pb) on 3" gulp shrimps. We each got smoked once. 
Sleep in tomorrow, and for the rest of the week.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQT2dvIAABzfgAASQKOAGgBokAq/79+wMACtQaqfhTUPU2UyMmIx6o9I9R6hhoZMgZGIMTJoaYEqp+gEanqfqmg0ZABtJoQU3CGN2I82pLZTqwEj3aKiXe0EF125SgX2JZBJsPBUxqKzyl5iu5xEuGtE/GTLVIPgOEfkSwGpXMe04zcI5QzBV99LRMUFN/GyLDWVG7YAM+wVm9xggt3WE2U0kyMB/ajhYognEQNFW29DamAizGljoxmQ9lDN+8WDB5LVZzPk/4u5IpwoSAJ7O3kA


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Oh YES. The elder boy MUCH prefers paddling the yak around himself than riding shotgun in the back.
Milansek suggested a 2+1 Viking, which wouldn't be a bad way to go - I can go in the big yak with the younger lad (#2), while #1 takes the P13, OR, #1 and wife in Viking, with me and #2 in the Prowler.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh man, I swear you're talking about me. Wrong species, but I've gotten my mom outta bed for fish when I was young. Those are great memories. Thank you, and R2's gonna thank you some 30something years from now, ha. Actually that smile says it already! I think I'll call dad and reminisce...

Z


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Hey Zed - did your mum also tease you relentlessly for never catching anything?
I'm 38 and my Mum still does?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Adrian great to see youngsters enjoying the sport with their dad and such top fish also


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

cheers, Dodge - beats Playstation!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Best 53cm and 47cm snapper I've seen...yippee young gents :!:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good stuff!!!
Some of my best memories are of fishing with Dad as a youngster!!!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> did your mum also tease you relentlessly for never catching anything?


No, not that bad. Her longest single paddle is longer than mine though. 21 miles at Isle Royale on Lake Superior, up near Canada, eh. But I keep telling her that's with a big long pointy thing capable of 10mph. Ha. She's going up there again in June, for 10 days. Personally I prefer closer to the equator, or we'd paddle together more. I fish with pop quite a bit. We're one small happy-paddlin' family. Good times.

Z


----------

